# how to make pen drive bootable..??



## pr.itdude (Nov 27, 2008)

hi...
i have a transcend and kingston pen drive.
and i have a bootable dvd of ubuntu.
Now i want to know that how can i make my pen drive bootable so that i can use ubuntu,as i dont want to install it.
Also i dont have any software/cd for my pen drive.
Help me plz.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 27, 2008)

*These Links will help you:*

* *www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-the-easy-way/

* *tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/11/12/create-a-bootable-usb-drive-the-easy-way-in-ubuntu-810/

* *www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610/

*Or Google:**www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=create+bootable+usb+for+ubuntu&btnG=Google+Search&aq=3&oq=


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 27, 2008)

*unetbootin.sourceforge.net/unetbootin-windows-latest.exe


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 27, 2008)

Normally to make a pendrive bootable, you format it with FAT16 file system (enabling common dos based bootloaders like grub4dos to load) and then copy the contents of the zip file bootable usb versions of boot OSes usually come with directly into the root of the pendrive.

For Ubuntu, I suggest unetbootin, though it does not work all the time.

Another way is to format pendrive as ext2 and install the distro in it the normal way using live CD. This works most often. Do this if unetbootin does not work.


----------



## pr.itdude (Nov 27, 2008)

thnx for ur quick suggestions.........
but im not able to perform these task.......
can u just plz give me detailed information.....!!
thnx


----------



## mrintech (Nov 27, 2008)

*Detailed Information here:*



mrintech said:


> *These Links will help you:*
> 
> * *www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-the-easy-way/
> 
> ...


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 27, 2008)

If you are unable to perform this task then do not use Linux.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2008)

@OP
you are linux incompatible, please stick to windows (or perhaps mac)


----------



## pr.itdude (Nov 28, 2008)

oh really.........
thnx for ur passimistic suggestions........
but its of no use........as i have already worked on different flavors of linux........ubuntu, mandriva.....
i didnt have tym so asked the quest.........
thnx anyway......


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 28, 2008)

I seriously doubt your expertise n Linux or computer itself. If you had worked on Linux before, you wouldn't have asked this question at the first place.

And regarding your expertise in Computer, if you can't download a single file (with direct download link given) and follow simple instruction like this: 

*www.clearpixels.net/upload/uploads/91521354634528291384.jpg

which prove otherwise. Next time, have enough time to complete your sentence at least.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 28, 2008)

I agree with amitava and T159. Some things operations are more like self tests. If you can't do them, you are not good enough to do the rest. So don't end up posting here 10 days later and get a "I told you so" reply. Learning linux needs time, which you lack, according to your own post.


----------



## uday9484 (Nov 28, 2008)

what aboat windows ,can we make xp bootable pendrive and install it to drive


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 28, 2008)

Yes you can.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 28, 2008)

uday9484 said:


> what aboat windows ,can we make xp bootable pendrive and install it to drive


*www.askgb.co.cc/2008/07/creating-live-cdusb-of-xpvista.html


----------



## rajrishi (Jan 12, 2009)

some on answer me how i make partition in pendrive,a bootable pendrive???????????????


----------



## haider_up32 (Jan 14, 2009)

which pd??


----------

